# Olympia 2012



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

It is on! The prep has begun.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 11, 2012)

Badass video, thanks for posting.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome!! A HUGE fan of both Branch and Johnnie. Thanks for posting


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

Ben Pakulski Off-Season Chest Workout in Tampa - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

Dennis Wolf Blasts Quads 13 Weeks Out from the 2012 Olympia!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice video, and appreciate all the information. He seems very genuine, nice to hear that tone of voice again!


----------



## fsoe (Jul 15, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> It is on! The prep has begun.



wow -- I love it


----------



## hulklion (Jul 15, 2012)

awesome.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2012)

Dennis Wolf and Robert Burneika Train Hams 12 Weeks Out


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome video's. Chris Duffy!!! Hav'nt seen him in years. He looks to me like he's gotten older for sure. Branch and Jackson are badass.


----------



## harmanrainu (Jul 18, 2012)

woww awesome..!! thanx for posting


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Aug 1, 2012)

hahaha! oh yeah Branch Warren with Combat Boots and SHORTS! my wife and kids always tease me about doin things like that.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)

Bill Wilmore: FULL STEAM AHEAD!! Chest 10 Weeks to Olympia

Bill Wilmore Trains Chest Part Two - 10 Weeks to Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2012)

Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson: Old School Chest: 10 Weeks Out


----------



## harmanrainu (Aug 4, 2012)

u really think that he will beat phil health?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Branch Warren and Johnnie Jackson - Delt Training 8 Weeks Out!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Ben Pakulski Road to the Olympia: Episode 3 | ALLMAX Nutrition


----------



## StrengthAddicts (Aug 11, 2012)

Branch hasn't a prayer against Phil. Sorry.


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 12, 2012)

I wonder how long machines and equipment last in the Metroflex Gym


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 12, 2012)

StrengthAddicts said:


> Branch hasn't a prayer against Phil. Sorry.



^ This..
Unless Phil's condition is off, but even a 90pc Heath can beat a 90/100 pc Branch on Symmetry alone ..


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ This..
> Unless Phil's condition is off, but even a 90pc Heath can beat a 90/100 pc Branch on Symmetry alone ..



I was going to say something about Branch being to "grainy" looking for the Olympia, but really couldn't think hard enough about past Mr. O's having that look.  Last year, Phil came in looking "smooth," even at such conditioning he showed up in.  Am I way off on that thought?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 12, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I was going to say something about Branch being to "grainy" looking for the Olympia, but really couldn't think hard enough about past Mr. O's having that look.  Last year, Phil came in looking "smooth," even at such conditioning he showed up in.  Am I way off on that thought?



That's what makes branch so freaky is that thin,grainy skin along with dense mature muscle.

Phil was a tad smooth in pre but came to life as he posed through his mandatories. IMO he came back at night and was unreal... 3D, cartoon muscles bellies w/ small joints.

Shawn Rhoden and Toney Freeman are looking good as well.. Going to be a good O this year


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2012)

Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson Train Legs: Bigger and Better!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2012)

"I won't know until I do that first show" Victor Martinez Update - 6 Weeks Out


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 18, 2012)

Find anything on Kai Greene?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 18, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Find anything on Kai Greene?


Kai Greene: A Day in the Life - Part 1/3 HD - YouTube

This is new on Kai by Mike Pulcinella


Very good documentary


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 18, 2012)

great video


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 19, 2012)

I actually just watched that yesterday right after I posted up.  I wish he had part 3 up, supposed to be up any day now I guess according to the guy.  I'm curious to see how Kai is doing with the new trainer and all...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 19, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I actually just watched that yesterday right after I posted up.  I wish he had part 3 up, supposed to be up any day now I guess according to the guy.  I'm curious to see how Kai is doing with the new trainer and all...



Part 3 is up brother. Mike posted the piece on flex online


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 19, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Part 3 is up brother. Mike posted the piece on flex online



I'm on my way there right now!  Thank you!!


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 19, 2012)

great video.. Kai green is a true motivator


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 19, 2012)

Gfunk said:


> great video.. Kai green is a true motivator



Kai Greene is truely a level headed athlete.  Love his approach to life and things related to it...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 19, 2012)

It's super motivational. Mike is a great videographer. He's a good dude .. He also did Raising The Bar (RTB) w/ Dave Pulcinella -- his brother


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)

Jose Raymond on Hunt for Showdown Crown; Legs at the Mecca


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## btex34n88 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cant wait for the olympia, im probably gonna be hammered drunk but hopefully i enjoy the show lol


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## nby (Aug 26, 2012)

Phil's already got this one in the bag boys..


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

Sheila Bleck Blasts Back 6 Weeks Out from 2012 IFBB Ms Olympia Contest!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)

"Best Condition 6 Weeks Out!" Dennis Wolf Trains Legs!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

Lionel Beyeke Road to the Olympia Leg Workout - Video | Flex Online


----------



## pieguy (Aug 31, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Lionel Beyeke Road to the Olympia Leg Workout - Video | Flex Online



Holy shit... Who trains with 661lbs for reps ?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

IFBB Pro Dennis Wolf with IFBB Pro Dennis James training 7 Weeks out of 2012 Mr. Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2012)

Dennis Wolf Trains Arms 5.5 Weeks Out. "Anything Can Happen!"


----------



## fit4life (Sep 3, 2012)

^ great vid, Dennis was killing it. Thanks for sharing all the motivational vids. REPS......


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2012)

Evan Centopani


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe next year...


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2012)

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com...nie-jackson-delt-training-four-weeks-out.html


----------



## btex34n88 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jay's business ventures sure look like they're taking its toll on his lifting. Hopefully he actually makes an attempt to return next year...not sure that will happen


----------



## goatfishtwo (Sep 7, 2012)

Phil Heath definitely has it. I'd think Kai will come in second. I'm only kind of biased because they're my favorite bb'ers. Haha.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## malk (Sep 11, 2012)

With English out,doors wide open for flex Lewis..com on flex!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DEE151 (Sep 11, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Maybe next year...


they had a grand opening here at maxnutrition were i live at on 9/8/12 jay was there and i got to take a picture with him on my cell phone it was great to meet him huge guy and he is pretty short cause i am 5'5 he is like 5'7, said he is going to shoot for MR O next yr wen i ask him.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2012)

Kai Greene Arm Workout 3 Weeks from 2012 Olympia | Flex Online


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 11, 2012)

short fat dudes are not sexy.  lol at 300 lbs. man trying to do abs.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd say there's not 1 person that can beat this guy on the planet--even if he comes in off!


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 12, 2012)

Your gonna eat that brother!  LOL, Kai is going to kick some ass!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Your gonna eat that brother!  LOL, Kai is going to kick some ass!



hahaha! I have Kai in the top 6. Don't get me wrong though, I'm a fan of Kai's philosophy and approach to training, just not a big fan of his physique on a pro level. May the best man win


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> hahaha! I have Kai in the top 6. Don't get me wrong though, I'm a fan of Kai's philosophy and approach to training, just not a big fan of his physique on a pro level. May the best man win



My opinion is biased is all ha ha!  I did notice some new kicks on him in the video though...uh oh!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2012)

Evan Centopani and Jose Raymond Back Workout Part One


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 13, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> View attachment 47365



I could use them for sand paper!  WOW!  Grainy as fawk!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 13, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> short fat dudes are not sexy.  lol at 300 lbs. man trying to do abs.




they just train their abs when dieting down to help them keep their abdomen in tight while posing onstage.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2012)

Ben Pakulski Leg Workout with Charles Glass at Gold's Gym | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2012)

Hidetada Yamagishi Trains Back 22 Days Out from Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2012)

Evan Centopani and Jose Raymond Back Workout Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2012)

Jose Raymond - Quickshot before the 2012 212 Showdown


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2012)

Phil Heath Road to the Olympia Part 1 of 4 | FLEX Online


----------



## malk (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 16, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



B Pak is a really smart bodybuilder! He knows his shit.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2012)

Phil Heath: Road to the Olympia: Part 2 of 4 | FLEX Online


----------



## malk (Sep 18, 2012)

T.Freeman 9 days out.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Guy Cisternino Leg Workout 2 Weeks from Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Phil Heath Road to the Olympia Part 3 of 4 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Ben Pakulski's Road to the 2012 Olympia Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Jose Raymond's Quest for the 212 Showdown Crown - Shoulders Part One


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Jose Raymond's Quest for the 212 Showdown Crown - Shoulders Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

Hamstrings 5 weeks out

[video=youtube;sT_WsyNZKCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sT_WsyNZKCo[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

Diana Graham Shoulder Workout for 2012 Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

Roelly Winklaar Road to the Olympia Part 1 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

Phil Heath: Road to the Olympia Part 4 of 4 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2012)

Roelly Winklaar Road to the Olympia Part 2 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Roelly Winklaar Road to the Olympia Part 3 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Lukas Osladil and Bill Wilmore Train Biceps Prior to the 2012 IFBB Mr Olympia Contest at Jarka's Gym!


----------



## Ainanalu (Sep 22, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2012)

"Bring the Pain!" Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson Back Training 10 Days Out!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2012)

Dennis Wolf Trains Hamstrings 3 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2012)

Evan Centopani Trains Chest 12 Days Out - Part One


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2012)

*QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*

Phil Heath, USA
Jay Cutler, USA
Kai Greene, USA
Victor Martinez, Dominican Republic
Dexter Jackson, USA
Ronny Rockel, Germany
Lionel Beyeke, France
Branch Warren, USA
Dennis Wolf, Germany
Evan Centopani, USA
Michael Kefalianos, Australia
Johnnie Jackson, USA
Cedric McMillan, USA
Bill Wilmore, USA
Juan Morel, USA
Essa Obaid, UAE
Shawn Rhoden, USA
Roelly Winklaar, Netherlands

POINT STANDINGS
(competitors in red qualify)

  1. Toney Freeman, USA, 11 points
2. Ben Pakulski, Canada, 10 points
3. Hidetada Yamagishi, Japan, 7 points
3. Baitos Abbaspour, Iran, 7 points
  5. John Delarosa, USA, 6 points*
  5. Fred Smalls, USA, 6 points*
  7. Grigori Atoyan, USA, 5 points
  8. Sergey Shelestov, Russia, 4 points
  8. Steve Kuclo, USA, 4 points
  8. Mohammad Ali Bannout, Lebanon, 4 points
8. Robert Piotrkowicz, Poland, 4 points
 12. Fouad Abiad, Canada, 3 points
 12. Flex Lewis, England, 3 points
  12. Omar Deckard, USA, 3 points
 12. Feras Saied, Italy, 3 points
 12. An Nguyen, USA, 3 points
    17. Darryn Onekawa, New Zealand, 2 points
  17. Vaughn Ettienne, USA, 2 points
    19. Eduardo Correa Da Silva, Brazil, 1 point
   19. Luke Timms, Australia, 1 point
 19. Christopher White, Canada, 1 point
 19. Renaldo Gairy, Canada, 1 point
 19. Adorthus Cherry, USA, 1 point
19. Lee Banks, USA, 1 point
19. Ed Nunn, USA, 1 point
19. Todd Jewel, USA, 1 point

*both Delarosa and Smalls have 2nd-place finishes






*QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*

Kevin English, USA
James Lewis, England
Jose Raymond, USA
Jaroslav Horvath, Slovakia
Stan McQuay, USA
Lyndon Belgrave, Barbados
Fernando de Almeida Noronha, Brazil
Tricky Jackson, USA
Angel Manuel Rangel Vargas, Mexico
Petr Vanis, Czech Republic
Al Auguste, Haiti
Lukas Osladil, Czech Republic
Jamal Ahmed Elmadawy, Kuwait
David Henry, USA
Curtis Bryant, USA
Eduardo Correa da Silva, Brazil

POINT STANDINGS
(competitors in red qualify)

1. Marco Rivera, USA, 11 points
2. Raul Carrasco Jiminez, Spain, 9 points
 3. Shaun-Joseph Tavernier, England, 7 points
 3. Gaetano Cisternino, USA, 7 points
 5. Derik Farnsworth, USA, 6 points
  6. Sami Al Haddad, Bahrain, 5 points
   7. Mark Dugdale, USA, 4 points
 7. Muhammad Masoom Butt, Pakistan, 4 points
9. Milton Holloway Jr, USA , 3 points
9. Myoba Edwards, Canada, 3 points
9. Ahmad Ahmad, Sweden, 3 points
9. William Bonac, Netherlands, 3 points
9. Charles Dixon, USA, 3 points
  14. Rusty Jeffers, USA, 2 points
  14. Amit Sapir, Israel, 2 points
  14. Nate Wonsley, USA, 2 points
  14. Daron Lytle, USA, 2 points
  14. Antonio Morales Vidal, Spain, 2 points
14. Brandon Ray, USA, 2 points
  20. Rod Ketchens, USA, 1 point
  20. Nana Kwasi Ofosu-Manu, UK, 1 points
  20. Vinny Galanti, USA, 1 point
  20. Bola Ojex, Nigeria, 1 point
 20. Marvin Ward, USA, 1 point
 20. Oliver Adzievski, Sweden, 1 point
20. Benjamin Parra Nunoz, Mexico, 1 point






*QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*

Iris Kyle, USA
Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia, Venezuela
Brigita Brezovac, Slovenia
Debi Laszewski, USA
Alina Popa, Switzerland
Lisa Giesbrecht, Canada
Anna Luise Freitas, Brazil
Monique Jones, USA
Sarah Hayes, USA

POINT STANDINGS
(competitors in red qualify)

1. Kim Buck, USA, 9 points
2. Michelle Cummings, USA, 7 points
3. Cathy LeFrancois, Canada, 6 points
 4. Helle Nielsen, Denmark, 4 points
4. Sheila Bleck, USA, 4 points
4. Tazzie Columb, USA, 4 points*
  7. Wendy McCready, England, 3 points
7. Janeen Lankowski, Canada, 3 points
 9. Gillian Kovack, Canada, 2 points
9. Melody Spetko, Canada, 2 points
 11. Laura Carolan, Canada, 1 point
  11. Emery Miller, USA, 1 point
11. Kim Perez, USA, 1 point

*both Nielsen and Bleck have 2nd-place finishes






*QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*

Adela Garcia, USA
Tanji Johnson, USA
Myriam Capes, Canada
Tina Durkin, USA
Camala Rodriguez, USA
Jodi Boam, Canada
Ryall Graber-Vasani, Canada
Nicole Duncan, USA
Bethany Cisternino, USA
Regiane Da Silva, Germany
Oksana Grishina, Russia

POINT STANDINGS
(competitors in red qualify)

1. Danielle Ruban, Canada, 7 points
2. Fiona Harris, Canada, 6 points
 2. Kizzy Vaines, UK, 6 points
 4. Vanda Hadarean, Canada, 4 points
 5. Hollie Stewart, USA, 3 points
5. Allison Ethier, Canada, 3 points*
   7. Sonja Bruce, USA, 1 point
 7. Melissa Frederick, USA, 1 point
 7. Jacklyn Sutton Abrams, USA, 1 point

*Stewart has a 3rd?place finish






*QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*

Nicole Wilkins, USA
Erin Stern, USA
Ava Cowan, USA
Candice Keene, USA
Alicia Harris, USA
Gennifer Strobo, USA
Ann Titone, USA
Teresa Anthony, USA
Jelena Abbou, USA
Jami DeBernard, USA
Krissy Chin, USA
Chelsey Mortganstern, USA
Candice John, Trinidad
Heather Dees, USA
Monica Specking, USA
Rosalind Vanterpool, Barbados
Candice Lewis, USA
Alea Suarez, USA
Gal Ferreira-Yates, Brazil
Francine Sablan, USA

POINT STANDINGS
(competitors in red qualify)

1. Allison Frahn, USA, 10 points
2. Mallory Haldeman, USA, 8 points
2. Larissa Reis, Brazil, 8 points
 4. Natalie Waples, Canada, 7 points
4. Andrea Cantone, USA, 7 points*
 4. Aleisha Hart, Canada, 7 points*
   7. Cheryl Brown, USA, 5 points
7. Kamla Macko, USA, 5 points
   9. Tamara Montoya, USA, 4 points
   9. Kimberly Sheppard, USA, 4 points  
  9. Kati Alander, Finland, 4 points 
  12. Tatiana Koshman, USA, 3 points
12. Ann Pratt, USA, 3 points
    14. Tracey MacDonald, USA, 2 points
  14. Meriza DeGuzman Ciccone, USA, 2 points
  14. Catherine Holland, USA, 2 points
  14. Rachel Cammon, USA, 2 points
 14. Essence Monet, USA, 2 points
 14. Giada Simari, Italy, 2 points
   20. Crystal Chiles, USA, 1 point
   20. Chlkondi Mseka, USA, 1 point
   20. Jennifer Hernandez, USA, 1 point
   20. Carin Hawkins, USA, 1 point
   20. Yolanda Alvarado, USA, 1 point
   20. Jacqueline Hoppe, USA, 1 point
  20. Tivisay Briceno, USA, 1 point
 20. Natalia Lenartova, Slovakia, 1 point

*both Cantone and Hart have 3rd-place finishes






*QUALIFIED COMPETITORS*

Nicole Nagrani, USA
Nathalia Melo, Brazil
Dianna Dahlgren, USA
Jaime Baird, USA
India Paulino, USA
Vanessa Campbell, USA
Diana Graham, USA
Christina Vargas, USA
Skye Taylor, USA
Nicole Coleman, USA
Amanda Latona, USA
Abigail Burrows, USA
Tiffany Marie Boydston, USA
Tawna Eubanks, USA
Natalie Pennington, USA
Candyce Graham, USA
Nicole Moneer-Guerrero, USA
Tianna Ta, USA
Juliana Daniell, USA
Stacy Alexander, USA
Sonia Gonzales, USA
Jennifer Andrews, USA
Pollianna Moss, USA
Brittany Tacy, USA
Narmin Assria, USA
Yeshaira Robles, USA
Justine Munro, Canada

POINT STANDINGS
(competitors in red qualify)

1. Jennifer Chapman, USA, 13 points
    2. Dayna Maleton, USA, 11 points
3. Marcela Tribin, Columbia, 9 points 
   4. Taylor Matheny, USA, 8 points   
5. Lacey DeLuca, USA, 4 points*
5. Ruth Harrison, USA, 4 points*
     7. Cristina Vujnich, USA, 3 points
 8. Heather Nappi, USA, 2 points
    8. Talia Terese, USA, 2 points
    8. Michelle Brannan, UK, 2 points
 8. Crystal Rose Matthews, USA, 2 points
    12. Barbara Bolotte, USA, 1 point
   12. Diana Fields, USA, 1 point
   12. Ashley Harbour, Canada, 1 point
   12. Mary Jo Cooke-Elliott, USA, 1 point
  12. Noemi Olah, Hungary, 1 point
 12. Noy Alexander, USA, 1 point
12. Vida Guerra, USA, 1 point

*both DeLuca and Harrison have 2nd-place finishes






The top 5 at the Olympia and the 1st-place winner of all other competitions will automatically qualify for the following year's Olympia.  Points in the IFBB Pro Olympia Qualification Series will be awarded as follows:

*TIER 1 ? ARNOLD CLASSIC*
2nd ? 8 Points
3rd ? 7 Points
4th ? 6 Points
5th ? 5 Points

*TIER 2 ? SHERU CLASSIC, ARNOLD CLASSIC EUROPE* 
2nd ? 6 Points
3rd ? 5 Points
4th ? 4 Points
5th ? 3 Points

*TIER 3 ? NEW YORK PRO*
2nd ? 5 Points
3rd ? 4 Points
4th ? 3 Points
5th ? 2 Points

*TIER 4 ? ALL OTHER COMPETITIONS*
2nd ? 4 Points
3rd ? 3 Points
4th ? 2 Points
5th ? 1 Point

*Note 1:* Top 5 qualify for the 2012 Mr. Olympia
*Note 2:* In the event of a tie, the competitor with the best top five contest placings will be awarded the qualification
[Editor's note]: If there is a tie for 5th place and the tied competitors have the same "best top five contest placings", all tied competitors will qualify.

From *IFBB Professional League ? 2012-olympia-qualified-athletes*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2012)

*2012 IFBB Olympia*

_[SIZE=-2]Submitted by IFBB Pro League Staff[/SIZE]_

Visit www.MROLYMPIA.com for detailed contest information! 





Competitor lists posted September 19, 2012

THESE LISTS ARE IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER AND DO NOT REPRESENT THE ORDER AT THE TIME OF COMPETITION. 
























This entry was posted on Friday, June 22nd, 2012 at 3:25 pm and is filed under Events.​


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2012)

The venue is all decked out:

Olympia Weekend 2012, erste Eindr?cke nach der Ankunft


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2012)

Evan Centopani Trains Chest 12 Days Out - Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2012)

Jelena Abbou Trains Legs in Prep for 2012 IFBB Ms Figure Olympia!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 23, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Jelena Abbou Trains Legs in Prep for 2012 IFBB Ms Figure Olympia!



she has a fat fucking pussy. yum


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)

Road trip! You already know the destination.

Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)

Essa Obaid Shoulders One Week from Olympia 2012 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)

Dennis Wolf Trains Back 3 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)

Mike Kefalianos Road to the Olympia 2012 Chest 4 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

Universal Road Trip Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

Part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

Hide Yamagishi Update - One Week Out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

"I Love This Sport!" Dennis Wolf Trains Chest 2.5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com...hnnie-jackson-train-arms-part-one-biceps.html


----------



## fullrutt (Sep 25, 2012)

I will be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)

Shawn Rhoden One Week from 2012 Mr Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com...hnnie-jackson-train-arms-part-one-biceps.html





Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson Train Arms - Part Two - Triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)

Rhoden Last Leg Workout for 2012 Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)

Winklaar Last Workout for the 2012 Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Battle for the Olympia 2012 is coming soon:


----------

